# Honda EU2000i engine switch



## 2005XFR (Sep 11, 2020)

Does anyone know if you can replace the Honda EU2000i engine switch with the EU2200i engine switch?

EU2200i allows you to run the fuel out of the carburetor before you shut it down to minimize "gunk" in the carburetor.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

nope it is not the same!
it is the fuel select valve cam.
lol
i checked!!

just use the add on switch it will do the same feature.
click here for the eu2000i accy page


----------

